

Most liked neighborhoods in San Francisco?  - ericwu01
http://10hoods.com

======
languagehacker
The Facebook integration is pretty unnecessary, and the entire site is totally
unactionable. I see no data here, and I can't actually accomplish anything
directly through the application. What is this supposed to do again?

~~~
hugh3
Exploit the competitive nature of San Francisco residents to collect a huge
slab of facebook user details which can then be targeted for direct marketing?
Just, y'know, at a guess...

------
jeffreyg
Cool idea, but I would appreciate notification that it posts to my facebook
wall.

------
hugh3
Does this accomplish anything other than filling up my facebook feed with
pointless "Like"s?

